# Neat motored bike site!



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 19, 2012)

I tripped over this site:
http://www.icenicam.ukfsn.org/index.html
when a random websearch led me to an interesting article about a replica motored bicycle from 1905:http://www.icenicam.ukfsn.org/articles3/art0055.html

Lots of information and pictures of (mostly) British and European bike motors and mopeds!


----------

